# Taking the next step, getting a Foxpro



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I am finally going to be getting a FP within a couple weeks and was wondering what your advice was. I have to say I am really leaning towards the "Firestorm" because it has the "Fox Bang" feature, I think that is an awesome feature. Can you imagine how cool it would be to have a pair come in and know that as soon as you shot the first one the Ki-Yi's would start up and you'd have a really good chance at getting the other one? Cool stuff IMO. Another reason I am favoring the "Firestorm" is because of it's cost. It is 400 bucks and saving a couple hundred vs getting a Fury or whatever sounds good to me. I don't want to spend 400 only to wish I had spent 6 though if you catch my drift. Wanna do it right the first time type of deal. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you!! Give a PM to jriggs(a member here) he has a friend that distributes them, who is willing to give a deal to us. It may be well worth your while.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey good heads up!!! Thanks youngdon!!!! Will do.


----------



## xziang (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a newbie here and I'm just catching up on threads and trying to learn the calls and such. Anyway after barrowing a friends FX3 I purchased a foxpro firestorm.

Check this site out http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/74586 353.00

I have NOT received the item yet for I just ordered it yesterday but this was the best price I found for them.. (looks like I got the last one temporary out of stock) Disclaimer: I DON'T work for the site etc. just the best place I found for a price and thought I would pass it along. 
The 'foxbang' feature after my research is in the controller which is the TX9 remote control. The firstorm and i think the spitfire has this remote.

**edited** Wish I would have saw this earlier:
Good for you!! Give a PM to jriggs(a member here) he has a friend that distributes them, who is willing to give a deal to us. It may be well worth your while.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

xziang, welcome to the forum.


----------

